# Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT** - The Pineapple, Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well - the Pineapple is still open so let's have another meet shall we 

Another short notice one I'm afraid - Next Wednesday - 4th April

For those that haven't come to a meet here yet - where have you been? :roll: It's at The Pineapple in Amersham Common which is at 131 White Lion Road, Amersham Common, Bucks. HP7 9JY Tel: 07901677688

The food is great and the staff are very hospitable. They open up the restaurant especially for us and we get 10% discount too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So, all those interested - get yourself down (or up) there for 7:15 onwards. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we always make everyone very welcome - bring your girlfriend/wife/partner along too if you like :wink:

Please respond in the affirmative  :

NaughTTy
markTT225
neil millard tt
s7fan
thebears

P.S. Sorry Penny  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


>


You said you wouldn't cry :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


First in with his gleaming red MKII 8)


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

See you there paul.Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> See you there paul.Neil


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bugger - you said you were going to arrange the next one for when I wasn't travelling Paul :x

Sorry folks, I'll be in the US - don't get back until 7th


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Bugger - you said you were going to arrange the next one for when I wasn't travelling Paul :x
> 
> Sorry folks, I'll be in the US - don't get back until 7th


Not again :roll:

Apologies as usual Rob - I can't do the week after unfortunately


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger - you said you were going to arrange the next one for when I wasn't travelling Paul :x
> ...


Yeah, don't know it...... 

( :wink: )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Oh shush :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Can i come


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger - you said you were going to arrange the next one for when I wasn't travelling Paul :x
> ...


I usually only do the US once a year- still, I'll raise a glass to you in Jimmy Buffetts Margaritaville after the 8:00 am - 9:00 pm meetings have finished


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Can i come


Seeing as you asked so nicely...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


And we'll toast to back to you too Rob [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more for any more?

Looking a bit light on numbers so far :roll:

Go on you know you want to


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to throw a spanner in the works but Gemmas just gone mental at me coz its her grandmas birthday the same night therefore I have to go round there even though they arent doing anything special :?

So sorry guys but this time around i wont be there and chances are I wont be at the next one either as i'm away 2nd-14th May.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm sorry to throw a spanner in the works but Gemmas just gone mental at me coz its her grandmas birthday the same night therefore I have to go round there even though they arent doing anything special :?
> 
> So sorry guys but this time around i wont be there and chances are I wont be at the next one either as i'm away 2nd-14th May.


Oh, I wish I'd known!! Maybe I could come along after all...!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

like that is it?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only kidding. I've got another meeting to go to that night, so I will have to pass this month.

But next month.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm sorry to throw a spanner in the works but Gemmas just gone mental at me coz its her grandmas birthday the same night therefore I have to go round there even though they arent doing anything special :?
> 
> So sorry guys but this time around i wont be there and chances are I wont be at the next one either as i'm away 2nd-14th May.


Thanks for letting me know Adam


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys..do you allways hold the meets on a wed???? why not at weekends??
jose


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Name down, not even posted and i'll be in this!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hi guys..do you allways hold the meets on a wed???? why not at weekends??
> jose


Mainly because weekends is the only time I get to spend any proper time with my kids 

I keep thinking about planning a weekend meet but just never seem to get a weekend free. Any free days at the moment are usually taken up on my new house.

I will endeavour to do something this year but can't promise anything at the moment - sorry


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Name down, not even posted and i'll be in this!


Well you did say "probably" in your text! 

What were you doing on Dartmoor by the way Dale - not looking for dogging sites again? :lol: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I won't be there but its glorious sunshine and 86 degrees in Vegas - not that I've seen much of it as I've been working but we did manage a good beer bust yesterday from 3pm - 10:30 pm.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Name down, not even posted and i'll be in this!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HELP - we need more people!!

Where is everybody this month?

So far there are only 6 of us and I'd guess that at least one of those won't make it either :?

Come on all you locals - you know you want to


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry but I won't be able to make it tomorrow i'm affraid work will not permit it 

Will be around next time.. 

Sorry guys


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

sorry paul, can't make it this time. have a good evening.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know Jay and Neal - hopefully see you both next month. Need to make that one a big one to make up for this month :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just spoken to Michael, the owner of the Pineapple - Sadly this will be the last meet at this venue. He's exchanging contracts tomorrow so the place will be sold by next month.

This is a real shame as it's been a great venue for the 3 meets we have had there. Time to look for somewhere else again :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Just spoken to Michael, the owner of the Pineapple - Sadly this will be the last meet at this venue. He's exchanging contracts tomorrow so the place will be sold by next month.
> 
> This is a real shame as it's been a great venue for the 3 meets we have had there. Time to look for somewhere else again :?


why dont we go on a crusie and have a look tonight!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken to Michael, the owner of the Pineapple - Sadly this will be the last meet at this venue. He's exchanging contracts tomorrow so the place will be sold by next month.
> ...


[smiley=idea.gif]

Could be a good idea - eat as early as poss and head out.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Cheers Paul, sorry it was sych a small meet! Maybe more at the curry night and the BBQ in the woods :wink:

A few pics from last night


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Cheers Paul, sorry it was sych a small meet! Maybe more at the curry night and the BBQ in the woods :wink:
> 
> A few pics from last night


Great pics Dale 8)

No need to apologise for the small meet - 'twas a good evening anyway 

Many thanks to all who came - great that Penny & Dave made it in the end  Good to have a chance to thrash out some ideas - and good ones at that.

Curry night is a great idea for next month - I'm on the case already :wink:

See you all soon


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Paul, sorry it was sych a small meet! Maybe more at the curry night and the BBQ in the woods :wink:
> ...


If you can all make a Tuesday banquet night for Â£10.95!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'm pleased the venues gonna be elsewhere... food always took ages! We need somewhere with a car park if its a TT meet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> i'm pleased the venues gonna be elsewhere... food always took ages! We need somewhere with a car park if its a TT meet?


Adam,

As I'm sure I've explained, as the pub was closing imminently, they had wound down the food operation and only opened it specially for us on a Wednesday with one chef. I think they did pretty well considering. Most agreed that what they lacked in speed, they made up for in hospitality and geniality as well as a decent(ish) car park, good atmosphere and pretty good food - they even got the chips right this time :lol:

If you would like to suggest another venue with a good car park, friendly staff, reasonably priced good food with a varied menu, offering discount and in the right location which no-one will have any complaints about, then please feel free :wink: :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

how about The Gate in chorleywood? or The Exchange Diner in rickmansworth?

If its Indian yr looking for theres Santhi in Amersham New Town but the car park is opposite


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> how about The Gate in chorleywood? or The Exchange Diner in rickmansworth?
> 
> If its Indian yr looking for theres Santhi in Amersham New Town but the car park is opposite


Gate is full of pretentious wannabees and just too dark inside for a group meet. Also been a lot of thefts from the car park recently apparently :?

Rickmansworth - bit too far from my main area I'm afraid. Amersham is stretching it.

Indian has already been chosen but it's probably only a one-off for now.

Thanks for the suggestions though - might look at the Santhi next time we think about a curry night.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Gate is full of pretentious wannabees


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

